

The Beermat Entrepreneur - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beermat-Entrepreneur-Really-Great-Business/dp/0273659294

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Anyone here read this and have anything to say?

~~~
amirmc
Got halfway through (and it's one of those on my shelf that I do intend to
finish).

I found it enjoyable, which is pretty generous given I have low opinion of
most business books. Afraid I can't give a more thorough review since (a) It's
been a while since I last read a chapter and (b) I haven't finished it yet.

Hope that's useful.

